# Entrevista a Stephen King en Playboy. Habla de Kubrick



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...

La entrevista entera:









Entrevista a Stephen King en «Playboy»


Una conversación sincera sobre fantasmas, vampiros, grandes cantidades de dinero y otras truculentas historias de terror con el autor de «Carrie» y «El resplandor»




lazonamuerta.substack.com





Sobre lo de Kubrick y su adaptación de la novela El Resplandor:

La versión de Stanley Kubrick de _El resplandor_ me resulta mucho más difícil de evaluar, porque sigo siendo profundamente ambivalente. Admiraba a Kubrick desde hacía mucho tiempo y tenía grandes expectativas en el proyecto, pero el resultado final me decepcionó profundamente. Algunas partes de la película son escalofriantes, cargadas de un terror implacablemente claustrofóbico, pero otras se quedan en nada.

Creo que hay dos problemas básicos en la película. En primer lugar, Kubrick es un tipo muy frío —pragmático y racional— y tenía grandes dificultades para concebir, incluso académicamente, un mundo sobrenatural. Solía hacerme llamadas transatlánticas desde Inglaterra a horas extrañas del día y de la noche, y recuerdo que una vez me llamó a las siete de la mañana y me preguntó: «¿Crees en Dios?». Me limpié la crema de afeitar de la boca, pensé un minuto y dije: «Sí, creo que sí». Kubrick respondió: «No, no creo que haya un Dios», y colgó. No es que la religión tenga que estar involucrada en el horror, pero un escéptico visceral como Kubrick no podía entender la maldad inhumana del Hotel Overlook. Así que buscó el mal en los personajes y convirtió la película en una tragedia doméstica con matices vagamente sobrenaturales. Ese fue el fallo básico: como no podía creer, no podía hacer que la película fuera creíble para los demás.

El segundo problema estaba en la caracterización y el reparto. Jack Nicholson, aunque es un buen actor, no era el adecuado para el papel. Su último gran papel había sido en _Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco _(_One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest_, Milos Forman, 1975), y entre eso y su sonrisa maníaca, el público lo identificaba automáticamente como un loco desde la primera escena. Pero el libro trata del descenso gradual de Jack Torrance a la locura a través de la influencia maligna del Overlook, que es como un enorme acumulador cargado con un mal lo suficientemente poderoso como para corromper a todos los que entran en contacto con él. Si el tipo está loco para empezar, toda la tragedia de su caída es inútil. Por esa razón, la película no tiene centro ni corazón, a pesar de sus brillantes y desconcertantes ángulos de cámara y el deslumbrante uso de la Steadicam. Lo que falla básicamente en la versión de Kubrick de _El resplandor_ es que es una película de un hombre que piensa demasiado y siente demasiado poco; y por eso, a pesar de todos sus virtuosos efectos, nunca te agarra por la garganta y te cuelga como debería hacerlo el verdadero terror.

Me gustaría hacer un _remake_ de _El Resplandor _(_The Shining_, Stanley Kubrick, 1980) algún día, incluso dirigirlo yo mismo si alguien me da suficiente cuerda para ahorcarme.


Stanley Kubrick y Jack Nicholson en el rodaje de _El resplandor_ (1980)


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Algunas partes de la película son escalofriantes, cargadas de un terror implacablemente claustrofóbico



Yo no recuerdo ninguna. Sólo recuerdo que me pasé toda la película haciendo el esfuerzo de esperar a que hubiese alguna escena así.

Cuando aparecieron los títulos de crédito me quedé pasmado. A esa película le sobran dos horas de metraje.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 Feb 2022)

Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??


----------



## laresial (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...
> 
> La entrevista entera:
> 
> ...



Es la ultima vez desde hace mucho que no me hacen ver el resplandor de una forma tan brillantemente explicado.
Gracias.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Es la ultima vez desde hace mucho que no me hacen ver el resplandor de una forma tan brillantemente explicado.
> Gracias.



No hay de qué. La entrevista íntegra es más que interesante, pero sí que me ha parecido oportuno trasladar esas palabras que King da sobre Kubrick, algo que por otra parte, no es nuevo. Y más cuando hay muchísima gente que comentan que la película es mejor que el libro en muchas cosas, apuntes con las que estoy en total desacuerdo.


----------



## Topacio (3 Feb 2022)

La putada de Kubrick era que su forma de ser es pelma, muy realista(lo cual es bueno para las actuaciones y los planos de cámara y ambiente) pero esto te hace un puro de 2 horas lo que en otra situación duraría media hora de film

Luego hay películas suyas que tienen toques que me convencen: Full metal Jacket, por ejemplo, es bastante entretenida al principio, luego todo se vuelve más serio y no te dan ganas de seguir.

Naranja mecánica me gustó más de todas sus obras.


----------



## cannavico (3 Feb 2022)

Y eso que no ha visto la versión doblada al español con ese doblaje emmm difícilmente descriptible...


----------



## Clavisto (3 Feb 2022)

Kubrick cogió una novela de mierda y filmó otra película para la historia.

El Esteban Rey debería dar gracias a Dios de que un artista de ese calibre se basara en un libraco suyo aunque luego hiciese con él lo que le salió de los cojones, como debe ser en todo genio.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Feb 2022)

Como que era ateo si era mason y judio? pero que falsedad es esta...


----------



## petro6 (3 Feb 2022)

Ha hecho un buen análisis, por no hablar de que el Kubrick quería hacer la jugada de Maradona en cada película. Más sobrevalorada que El Resplandor, es la de 2001. Menudo pestiñazo, siempre me duermo cuando el mono tira el hueso al cielo y me despierto cuando lo de las lucecitas.....no sé lo que pasa entre medias, porque las tres veces que la he visto me he quedado sobado en ese punto.

En cambio la de Eyes Wide Shut me parece muy buena.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Feb 2022)

Acuéstate, campeón.


----------



## Dave Bowman (3 Feb 2022)

No está la miel hecha para la boca del asno


----------



## Popuespe (3 Feb 2022)

cannavico dijo:


> Y eso que no ha visto la versión doblada al español con ese doblaje emmm difícilmente descriptible...



El doblaje español en principio puede parecer horroroso. De hecho a mí me lo parecía, hasta que vi la versión original: las voces son clavadas, especialmente la de la actriz protagonista doblada por Verónica Forqué.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Tiene un equipo entero de redactores.Él da indicaciones, corrige y retoca.

Googlea un poco, se hace desde la venta masiva de libros en el XIX.

Unos lo escriben y otro lo rubrica. No lo defiendo ni mucho menos, es una decepción enterarse de los que trabajan así.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Feb 2022)

Entrevista de tremenda actualidad (se realizó en 1983, probablemente varios años antes de que el OP naciera    ).


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Entrevista de tremenda actualidad (se realizó en 1983, probablemente varios años antes de que el OP naciera    ).



En ese año nací yo. Me equivoqué al ponerlo aquí, tenía varias pestañas abiertas y una de ellas era actualidad; en realidad quería ponerlo en el hilo de cine en el subforo de la Guardería, pero lo abrí en el lugar equivocado.


----------



## cannavico (3 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> El doblaje español en principio puede parecer horroroso. De hecho a mí me lo parecía, hasta que vi la versión original: las voces son clavadas, especialmente la de la actriz protagonista doblada por Verónica Forqué.



A mí tb me pareció similar la voz de la forqué, pero me parece un doblaje no creíble, con malísima entonación y poco representativo del perspnaje. Igual es porque ya tenía una imagen mental de Verónica Forqué, pero no me pareció adecuado 

y y no solo el suyo, el de Jack torrance también me pareció mal doblaje.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Porque tiene un ciento de "negros".

Muchos de los libros los revisa, da su toque y punto


----------



## Popuespe (3 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Porque tiene un ciento de "negros".
> 
> Muchos de los libros los revisa, da su toque y punto



Está claro que por ahí van los tiros. Una persona que camina hacia los 80 años y que público su primera novela "Carrie" en 1974, es decir, que lleva escribiendo casi cinco décadas, difícilmente va a hacer las cosas sin una ayuda más que notable. Sea como sea, en mi humilde opinión sus novelas de los últimos años están manteniendo un nivel más que aceptable. No remata ninguna (porque eso nunca lo hizo), pero siguen siendo entretenidas desde las primeras páginas.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Feb 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Está claro que por ahí van los tiros. Una persona que camina hacia los 80 años y que público su primera novela "Carrie" en 1974, es decir, que lleva escribiendo casi cinco décadas, difícilmente va a hacer las cosas sin una ayuda más que notable. Sea como sea, en mi humilde opinión sus novelas de los últimos años están manteniendo un nivel más que aceptable. No remata ninguna (porque eso nunca lo hizo), pero siguen siendo entretenidas desde las primeras páginas.



Sí, sus negros son buenos y pagará bien.

Muchos grandes escritores en España también empezaron de negros.

Ser negro no es sinónimo de mal escritor ni mucho menos.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (3 Feb 2022)

Pero cuándo empezó a utilizar negros? Se sabe? Yo diría que todavía en los 90s las escribía él.


----------



## Burbujo II (3 Feb 2022)

Llegó el subnormal a decir chorradas.


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Feb 2022)

Pues es muchísimo mejor la de Kubrick que la otra versión, la que decía King que era fiel al libro.


----------



## Cocorico (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...



Buen hilo.

La película me gusta. Tiene ambientaciones y escenas que son memorables, pero no cabe duda de que es una mala adaptación de la novela. King tiene razón en sus apreciaciones sobre Jack Nicholson y en sus opiniones sobre la película.

Stephen King manifestó desde un principio su desacuerdo con los planteamientos de Kubrick y Diane Johnson, la guionista que adaptó la novela. Ambos menospreciaron públicamente a King y llegaron a decir algo así como que la novela no era ninguna obra de arte y que King no era tan buen escritor como él mismo se creía. Se sugirió que King tenía suerte de que alguien como Kubrick se hubiera fijado en su "novela de aeropuerto" (en 1979/1980, Stephen King todavía no había alcanzado la fama y el reconocimiento que consiguió después).

Lo cierto es que la película omite toda la información que nos permite conocer la personalidad de Jack Torrance (su alcoholismo, sus ambiciones frustradas de convertirse en escritor, sus ataques de ira, sus sentimientos de culpa respecto a su hijo, su vergüenza por su despido como profesor, el resquemor contra Wendy, la humillación de verse ayudado económicamente por Al Shockley, ex-compañero de borracheras y copropietario del Overlook...).

Es todo ese dolor y amargura lo que aprovecha el maléfico Hotel Overlook para arrastrar a Jack Torrance a la locura y al asesinato.

La película no hace ninguna mención a esto. No explica nada, lo omite todo absolutamente. Hay una escena en la película en la que se oye un sonido disarmónico, Jack Nicholson pone cara de chiflado en un salón gigantesco y ya el espectador tiene que suponer que se le está yendo la olla... pero, cojones, ¿por qué, qué es lo que ocurre? 

No se explica para nada el influjo maligno y sobrenatural del Hotel y cómo este utiliza las debilidades de Torrance para ponerlo a su servicio. Tiene razón King cuando dice que el espectador se ve obligado a pensar que Jack Torrance es un chiflado sin más.

Cualquiera que haya leído la novela puede apreciar las enormes carencias de la película, a pesar de sus méritos y aciertos, que son muchos.


----------



## Pelamios1 (3 Feb 2022)

Vamos tienes toda la razon, esta sobrevalorada solo con ver la alfombras ya se sabe.


----------



## circus maximus (3 Feb 2022)

cannavico dijo:


> A mí tb me pareció similar la voz de la forqué, pero me parece un doblaje no creíble, con malísima entonación y poco representativo del perspnaje. Igual es porque ya tenía una imagen mental de Verónica Forqué, pero no me pareció adecuado
> 
> y y no solo el suyo, el de Jack torrance también me pareció mal doblaje.



Según tengo entendido el propio Kubrick eligió las voces del doblaje al español

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> La película me gusta. Tiene ambientaciones y escenas que son memorables, pero no cabe duda de que es una mala adaptación de la novela. King tiene razón en sus apreciaciones sobre Jack Nicholson y en sus opiniones sobre la película.
> 
> ...



Hay muchísimas diferencias entre ambas obras y esas diferencias van en la dirección que comenta King en la entrevista. Desde los poderes de Danny, el personaje imaginario con el que habla Danny, Tony, mucho más significativo en la obra de King y donde se narran situaciones mucho más terroríficos. Pero es que todos los personajes, Wendy y Jack, lo que es el resplandor realmente, el tiempo de estancia de encierro/aislamiento y sin hablar de Dick Halloran y su importancia en la historia en el libro, cosa que no es así en la peli. Es que no tienen nada que ver y entiendo perfectamente las palabras de King en ese sentido.


----------



## Cocorico (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hay muchísimas diferencias entre ambas obras y esas diferencias van en la dirección que comenta King en la entrevista. Desde los poderes de Danny, el personaje imaginario con el que habla Danny, Tony, mucho más significativo en la obra de King y donde se narran situaciones mucho más terroríficos. Pero es que todos los personajes, Wendy y Jack, lo que es el resplandor realmente, el tiempo de estancia de encierro/aislamiento y sin hablar de Dick Halloran y su importancia en la historia en el libro, cosa que no es así en la peli. Es que no tienen nada que ver y entiendo perfectamente las palabras de King en ese sentido.



Supongo que todos conocéis este fantástico documental que grabó la hija de Kubrick sobre el rodaje de la película. Cogió una cámara y se dedicó a pasearse por allí y a hablar con todo el mundo... Está subtitulado en español, no os lo perdáis, es como estar invitado como un miembro más del equipo, curioseándolo todo.


----------



## alas97 (3 Feb 2022)

pestañazo fue "doctor sueño" más woke no puede ser la película. una mierda pincha en un palo.

en cambio, el resplandor de kubrick desde la primera toma de cámara y la música de fondo se sabe que se va a liar muy pronto a haaaachazos.

cuando sale el negro con superpoderes vudu la cosa se pone color de hormiga, porque va a haber brujería por un tubo y es que el hotel estaba en un lugar maldito. 

Son los ochenta, oye que veníamos de amityville, la cosa, alien, el ente, el exorcista y la peña tenía su dosis de adrenalina y paranoia al máximo. 

buena peli.


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Feb 2022)

cannavico dijo:


> Y eso que no ha visto la versión doblada al español con ese doblaje emmm difícilmente descriptible...



Los actores de doblaje los eligió el mismo Kubrick


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> La película me gusta. Tiene ambientaciones y escenas que son memorables, pero no cabe duda de que es una mala adaptación de la novela. King tiene razón en sus apreciaciones sobre Jack Nicholson y en sus opiniones sobre la película.
> 
> ...



Pero es que en la película juega con la idea de que todo puede ser cierto o ser mentira (hay muchos datos que hacen pensar que el hotel es solo un hotel y no un hotel encantado). No he leído la novela, pero solo esa ambivalencia de la película probablemente ya la hace superior al libro.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como que era ateo si era mason y judio? pero que falsedad es esta...



Profundamente ateo desde siempre. Judío sólo es de raza, y eso que la raza judía como tal es una cosa que no existe desde hace siglos.
Masón... Aich. La masonería tampoco existe desde hace mil, en realidad; a ti lo que te pasa es que tienes la cabeza devorada por la propaganda. Todos modos, puestos a jugar a tu juego, en puridad resulta que la masonería es más atea que agnóstica. 

En fin, tú es que no entiendes ni por dónde te pega el viento. A ver si te juntas con gente que tenga los pies en la tierra para variar.


----------



## Black Jack (3 Feb 2022)

A mí lo que me llama la atención de la película es que se llama El resplandor por el poder telepático que tiene el niño y que también posee el negro, que en la película no vale para nada, no se usa en ningún momento, y que cuando se usa, que lo hace el niño para llamar al negro, el negro lo único que hace es llevarse un hachazo en el pecho. Si quitas la subtrama de mierda de los poderes del niño, te queda exactamente la misma película pero con 10 minutos menos.


----------



## Rescatador (3 Feb 2022)

Minutos 26-30









Despegamos: Crisis alimentaria, invierno sin gas ni nuclear y guerra mundial por el carbón - 29/09/21 - CesarVidal.com


Las noticias económicas del día con César Vidal y Lorenzo Ramírez.




cesarvidal.com


----------



## ecoñomixta (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Se autoimpone la obligación de escribir 8 horas al día y lo cumple a rajatabla


----------



## ecoñomixta (3 Feb 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Tiene un equipo entero de redactores.Él da indicaciones, corrige y retoca.
> 
> Googlea un poco, se hace desde la venta masiva de libros en el XIX.
> 
> Unos lo escriben y otro lo rubrica. No lo defiendo ni mucho menos, es una decepción enterarse de los que trabajan así.



Los Cojones. Por supuesto que tendrá un equipo detrás que ayude a corregir y se ocupe de algunos aspectos técnicos, diseños de portada etc, pero escribir escribe él. King es la combinación de un zumbado sumido en fantasías y un friki voraz de la escritura. 
La prueba es que es el mismo puto estilo de escritura desde el primer libro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Edito: tarde no, tardísimo. Que sirva como reflote de un buen hilo.

Porque hará lo que hace mucha gente en muchos ámbitos artísticos: tiene trabajadores, a los que orienta. Él es el arquitecto y los otros los peones. No es que le escriba un negro (él sólo pone su nombre en el libro de otro) sino que dirige y corrige a sus trabajadores, los orienta sobre lo que quiere y como lo quiere. Teclear lo hacen otros, él tiene las ideas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Profundamente ateo desde siempre. Judío sólo es de raza, y eso que la raza judía como tal es una cosa que no existe desde hace siglos.
> Masón... Aich. La masonería tampoco existe desde hace mil, en realidad; a ti lo que te pasa es que tienes la cabeza devorada por la propaganda. Todos modos, puestos a jugar a tu juego, en puridad resulta que la masonería es más atea que agnóstica.
> 
> En fin, tú es que no entiendes ni por dónde te pega el viento. A ver si te juntas con gente que tenga los pies en la tierra para variar.



En la Masonería es un requisito creer en una inteligencia suprema, el Gran Arquitecto del Universo.

"La creencia en el Gran Arquitecto del Universo es un principio inamovible dentro de la masonería liderada por la Gran Logia Unida de Inglaterra. Los masones son libres de creer en el Ser Supremo que se ajuste a su creencia personal."









Gran Arquitecto del Universo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

ecoñomixta dijo:


> Los Cojones. Por supuesto que tendrá un equipo detrás que ayude a corregir y se ocupe de algunos aspectos técnicos, diseños de portada etc, pero escribir escribe él. King es la combinación de un zumbado sumido en fantasías y un friki voraz de la escritura.
> La prueba es que es el mismo puto estilo de escritura desde el primer libro.



Es como los dibujantes y los entintadores. A ese nivel, dices como acaba la historia y te pones con la siguiente. Si además, "Stephen King" es el nombre de una empresa familiar, como dicen más arriba, ni te cuento.
Es una forma más ágil de trabajar, no le resta mérito. Hombre, igual algo de romanticismo al que esté enamorado de la profesión de escribir...pero el romanticismo, idealizar algo, es siempre una mentira y una carga.


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Feb 2022)

Pues no pide na el Stephen


----------



## wintermute81 (3 Feb 2022)

El Resplandor es una obra de arte como todas las películas de Kubrick, ( excepto Eyes Wide Shut que es simplemente aceptable) en mi opinión posiblemente sea la mejor película de terror de la historia junto con El Exorcista, en cambio King es un escritor bastante mediocre.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Feb 2022)

Me las leí de chaval, salían todas en círculo de lectores. No era el pseudónimo Richard Bachman o algo así?
Puede ser que además construyera un supuesto pique entre "ambos autores" osea él y su pseudónimo? O fue otro el que hizo eso?


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero es que en la película juega con la idea de que todo puede ser cierto o ser mentira (hay muchos datos que hacen pensar que el hotel es solo un hotel y no un hotel encantado). No he leído la novela, pero solo esa ambivalencia de la película probablemente ya la hace superior al libro.



supongo que en esa época la ambivalencia materialista era novedosa, pero a estas alturas es un recurso muy manido que ya hiede bastante a la vista de los acontecimientos y otras cosas.


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Stephen King tiene medianías, porque con la cantidad de novelas publicadas, es prácticamente imposible sacar todo maravillas, pero el Resplandor escapa pero por mucho además, de sus mediocridades; es más se encuentra de lo más relevante de su toda su obra a mi parecer.

Lo que comenta King en su entrevista es más que una obviedad, dejando de lado que Kubrick sea o no un genio, que lo es, no quita un ápice de razón a lo expuesto en esas líneas de la susodicha entrevista. 

También entiendo que es imposible trasladar a formato cine, toda la obra de El Resplandor.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Stephen King tiene medianías, porque con la cantidad de novelas publicadas, es prácticamente imposible sacar todo maravillas, pero el Resplandor escapa pero por mucho además, de sus mediocridades; es más se encuentra de lo más relevante de su toda su obra a mi parecer.
> 
> Lo que comenta King en su entrevista es más que una obviedad, dejando de lado que Kubrick sea o no un genio, que lo es, no quita un ápice de razón a lo expuesto en esas líneas de la susodicha entrevista.
> 
> También entiendo que es imposible trasladar a formato cine, toda la obra de El Resplandor.



¿y qué opinas de la segunda parte que hicieron con ewan mcgregor, se parece al libro, completa la historia?

A mí me resulto entretenida al menos, y el detalle de cómo se alimentan los vampiros energéticos es bastante destacable, si uno conoce ciertas conspiraciones.


----------



## LuisZarzal (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Porque se limita a escribir sin ton ni son. En su semi biografía "mientras escribo" dijo que era a la literatura como Mac Donalds a la gastronomía. Si el dice eso de sí mismo...

Por otro lado confiesa que se pone a escribir y de repente le llama el agente... "Tienes 15 días para entregar el libro" y lo finiquita sin ningún rubor. Sus finales son lo peor.

En la novela Apocalipsis (que tiene 1000 páginas) le dio tanta vergüenza el final que puso que lo reescribió y publicó de nuevo la novela, que después de reescrita tiene casi 1500 páginas.

El final de It es una mierda y así con muchas (por no hablar de la escena pedófila en la que los niños se montan una orgía con la chica del grupo).

Las mejores son las primeras. Un saco de huesos es cojonuda. Se nota que la escribió sin presiones y que todavía no se drogaba a lo bestia.


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y qué opinas de la segunda parte que hicieron con ewan mcgregor, se parece al libro, completa la historia?
> 
> A mí me resulto entretenida al menos, y el detalle de cómo se alimentan los vampiros energéticos es bastante destacable, si uno conoce ciertas conspiraciones.



Hay diferencias también. El problema de Doctor Sueño, tanto libro como película es que son bastante inferiores a El Resplandor (novela y película).


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Feb 2022)

Stephen King hace esas declaraciones porque mucha más gente ha visto la película que leído su libro...


----------



## alas97 (3 Feb 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí lo que me llama la atención de la película es que se llama El resplandor por el poder telepático que tiene el niño y que también posee el negro, que en la película no vale para nada, no se usa en ningún momento, y que cuando se usa, que lo hace el niño para llamar al negro, *el negro lo único que hace es llevarse un hachazo en el pecho*. Si quitas la subtrama de mierda de los poderes del niño, te queda exactamente la misma película pero con 10 minutos menos.



mujhajajajajaja. no quise hacer spoiler. pero ese es el mejor momento de la película. y no por racismo, sino es que estuvo molon.

_alo ¿es ustec el chef?

si mi niño, tu tienes el poder...

Pues, vale.mi padre esta como un cencerro y queremos mi madre y yo que vuelve 90000000 km en plena tormenta invernal.

marchando, salgo a toda leche.

clic y cuelga el teléfono de ruedillas._

Ajajajaja, lo mejor de la peli.... snif, que risas.


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Feb 2022)

Esta entrevista es ORO.


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Stephen King hace esas declaraciones porque mucha más gente ha visto la película que leído su libro...



Pero esto pasa con cualquier ejemplo que pongamos... Más gente ha visto El Nombre de la Rosa que leído la obra de Umberto Eco, con el Señor de los Anillos igual, y así con todo.


----------



## alas97 (3 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y qué opinas de la segunda parte que hicieron con ewan mcgregor, se parece al libro, completa la historia?
> 
> A mí me resulto entretenida al menos, y el detalle de cómo se alimentan los vampiros energéticos es bastante destacable, si uno conoce ciertas conspiraciones.



el libro genial, porque te enteras del negro del hachazo y como cuido a la familia torrance. la peli?

ñeee, no hacía falta. si viste la pelicula esa de kevin bacon donde repiten la misma historia de que el padre tenía el resplandor pero el hijo le superaba.. ya sabes de que va la cosa. es la misma cosa del resplandor. es más, jack torrance es el que transmite ese poder a su hijo y a la tataranieta que a la vez es sobrina de Dany adulto.







Y para esa gente con esos dones, estar en lugares donde se agrupan los muertos je. de ahí que los cacen los vampiros también que se alimentan de ellos.


----------



## Conan76 (3 Feb 2022)

El mayor exito de King reside en que sus primeras historias fueron adaptadas por genios como Kubrick o Parker.

Echaba pestes de El Resplandor y cuando hizo aquella adaptacion televisiva donde supuestamente se respetaba la esencia del original me parecio una historia infantil y maniquea a mas no poder muy en la linea del autor.

Kubrick filmo una historia sobre el Mal como algo abstracto sobre la base de una historia mediocre y produjo una obra maestra.

Si os dais cuenta todas las historias de King o la gran mayoria se repiten mas que el ajo: Los adolescentes, el pueblo, el regreso, el profesor de literatura, los miedos infantiles y lo peor: El citado y odiado Maniqueismo que para mi lo convierte en un autor tan fundamental como mediocre aun siendo el autor mas influyente de los ultimos 40 años.

Chapel White me parece de lo mejor que se ha hecho de King en decadas: Casi es un "Salen Slot el Origen".


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero esto pasa con cualquier ejemplo que pongamos... Más gente ha visto El Nombre de la Rosa que leído la obra de Umberto Eco, con el Señor de los Anillos igual, y así con todo.



Joder es que la entrevista no se la hacen a Eco ni a Tolkien, el que ha hecho esas declaraciones es King y a él me refería...y por decirlo mas claro y para que se entienda creo que está claro que lo que dice lo hace movido por la envidia de que Kubrick consiguió mas fama y dinero que él.... detrás de las supuestas "motivaciones artísticas" siempre se ocultan temas de egocentrismo y de pasta, no hay mas..


----------



## HaCHa (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En la Masonería es un requisito creer en una inteligencia suprema, el Gran Arquitecto del Universo.



Ajá, y si ahora te documentas más, aprenderás que casi todos los grandes maestres de las logias gordas llevan como dos siglos explicando que ese arquitecto es un concepto filosófico, una fuerza abstracta. Personificarlo, esto es, darle carácter y personalidad, como hacen las religiones, es una cosa que el masón puede hacer... pero mejor que no.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Feb 2022)

Lo peor que hiciera nunca Kubrick le da mil vueltas a lo mejor que haga nunca King.

Y Verónica Forqué en el doblaje fue brutalísimo.


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> supongo que en esa época la ambivalencia materialista era novedosa, pero a estas alturas es un recurso muy manido que ya hiede bastante a la vista de los acontecimientos y otras cosas.



Pues yo creo que es la forma correcto de mirarlo. No se trata de engañar al espectador.

Ni los protagonistas ni nosotros podemos saber si es cierto o si lo estamos imaginando; es exactamente como ocurriría en la realidad porque las visiones que padre e hijo tienen no son compartidas, es decir, se lo pueden estar imaginando todo y si ese es el caso, como digo, no podrían diferenciar realidad de imaginación.

Y desde fuera, quienes se encuentran el pastel (e incluso la mujer, que según recuerdo no tiene visiones) tampoco podrían saberlo jamás.

Dame un ejemplo de "ambivalencia materialista", que no sé que es. Gracias.


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Stephen King tiene medianías, porque con la cantidad de novelas publicadas, es prácticamente imposible sacar todo maravillas, pero el Resplandor escapa pero por mucho además, de sus mediocridades; es más se encuentra de lo más relevante de su toda su obra a mi parecer.
> 
> Lo que comenta King en su entrevista es más que una obviedad, dejando de lado que Kubrick sea o no un genio, que lo es, no quita un ápice de razón a lo expuesto en esas líneas de la susodicha entrevista.
> 
> También entiendo que es imposible trasladar a formato cine, toda la obra de El Resplandor.



Eso que decía de que la película debería incluir más aspectos paranormales (no recuerdo exactamente que ponía, pero es lo que he venido a entender) es una equivocación garrafal.

La mayor parte de las películas que meten ese tipo de aspectos son una mierda y esta peli hecha de esa forma hubiera acabando siendo una peli de tercera muy probablemente. Stephen King no entiende que lo que funciona muy bien en el terreno de la imaginación no funciona tan bien cuando lo llevas a imagen porque sugerir bien (que es lo que normalmente da más miedo) en cine es realmente difícil.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pues yo creo que es la forma correcto de mirarlo. No se trata de engañar al espectador.
> 
> Ni los protagonistas ni nosotros podemos saber si es cierto o si lo estamos imaginando; es exactamente como ocurriría en la realidad porque las visiones que padre e hijo tienen no son compartidas, es decir, se lo pueden estar imaginando todo y si ese es el caso, como digo, no podrían diferenciar realidad de imaginación.
> 
> ...



Con ambivalencia materialista me refiero a negar la realidad trascendente sugiriendo que es todo psicológico, justo lo que comentas. Es un lugar común en toda película que quiera ser considerada "realista" y "seria".


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Con ambivalencia materialista me refiero a negar la realidad trascendente sugiriendo que es todo psicológico, justo lo que comentas. Es un lugar común en toda película que quiera ser considerada "realista" y "seria".



Dime otra película que también lo sea.

Porque el mismo recurso puede estar bien o mal utilizado.

Yo creo que en El Resplandor está bien utilizado porque realmente no se decanta por una u otra lectura. Como si te hubiera tocado vivirlo a tí y no hubiera nadie que te lo fuera a interpretar.

Es decir, no es una película que queda a la interpretación de cada uno ni una película que está diciendo que estaba todo en sus mentes sino una que dice que lee los hechos que pueden ser leídos de una u otra forma.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Dime otra película que también lo sea.
> 
> Porque el mismo recurso puede estar bien o mal utilizado.
> 
> ...



no digo que el resplandor sea mala o ese recurso esté fuera de lugar en esa versión que hace kubrick de la historia, nada más que a estas alturas de mi vida ya me aburre el materialismo ateista antitrascendente, porque es casi evidentemente falso y soberbio, en mi opinión.

Es también el sesgo del espectador después de toda una vida viendo películas, a veces aburre que las historias no se cierren coherentemente, porque se ha abusado mucho de los finales e historias ambiguas, pero, como dije, en la época de kubrick no creo que pasara eso y además visualmente tiene el sello de calidad de kubrick.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ajá, y si ahora te documentas más, aprenderás que casi todos los grandes maestres de las logias gordas llevan como dos siglos explicando que ese arquitecto es un concepto filosófico, una fuerza abstracta. Personificarlo, esto es, darle carácter y personalidad, como hacen las religiones, es una cosa que el masón puede hacer... pero mejor que no.



Pues me gustaría documentarme más. Pensaba que eran algo así como semi-secretos, aunque algún evento han hecho en el Royal Albert Hall.

Supongo que habrá una lista de todos esos grandes maestres de las logias gordas y si llevan 2 siglos explicando cosas también habrá unos buenos tochos que leer. A ver esa biblioteca masónica, quedo a la espera. 

Frikadas no, gracias, sólo filosofía.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Los que decís la estupidez de que tiene negros escribiéndole todo no os habéis leído ni una sola novela suya. Son libros del tipo Jane Austen: temáticas sencillas, que suele repetir y personajes simples pero todo está bien montado y bien escrito, así que los libros le salen solos como churros. Porque siempre sigue el mismo esquema y no hay grandes complejidades.

Algunos van de cosas realmente chorra, como un escritor que no sabe qué escribir, se va al campo a inspirarse y sus problemas familiares le van volviendo tarumba, otro más de un escritor que se accidenta y es secuestrado por una fan que lo obliga a cambiar su última novela, otro más de otro escritor que se aísla para escribir con su familia y el lugar maldito lo vuelve loco, otro de cómo una niña fan del béisbol se pierde en el bosque y debe sobrevivir en un medio salvaje aterrorizada, otro de cómo niños se ven involucrados con un cementerio de animales maldito, otro de niños que se topan con una entidad terrorífica que va cambiando de forma, etc.

El tipo es más simple que una piedra. Básicamente elige una temática muy básica y de ahí va desarrollando personajes e historia. La temática del escritor con problemas o la de niños puteados por entidades o naturaleza salvaje es muy recurrente. SIN EMBARGO, tal como Jane Austen, sabe presentar esas temáticas y personajes sencillos de forma entretenida, en lugar de aburrirte como una ostra. Y siempre te queda de fondo una lección en la historia, o la intriga en los finales.

Escribir de forma simple, correcta y entretenida suele ser la fórmula del éxito de un escritor. Complicarse demasiado suele llevar al fracaso o a la no publicación de la obra. Igual funciona con los guionistas.




CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como que era ateo si era mason y judio? pero que falsedad es esta...



Pero si a ese se lo cargaron los masones


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y qué opinas de la segunda parte que hicieron con ewan mcgregor, se parece al libro, completa la historia?
> 
> A mí me resulto entretenida al menos, y el detalle de cómo se alimentan los vampiros energéticos es bastante destacable, si uno conoce ciertas conspiraciones.



Esa escena es brutal:
- ¿me váis a hacer daño?
- Sí

A mi me pareció una buena peli, excepto por la niña, claro. Muy cargante.


----------



## El Juani (3 Feb 2022)

> _*¿Por qué 'El resplandor' le tocó una fibra especial en Stephen King? Porque 'El resplandor' era demasiado personal. Al igual que King, el protagonista era escritor. Al igual que King, el protagonista era alcohólico*_



El motivo es el siguiente: Stephen King (Maine, 1947) siempre ha detestado la versión que Stanley Kubrick (1928-1999) hizo de su novela, que cuenta la historia de una familia que se muda a un hotel de montaña lleno de fantasmas que va desequilibrando gradualmente al padre hasta que intenta matar a su mujer y a su hijo. Kubrick y su guionista, Diane Johnson, eliminaron muchas partes de la historia y cambiaron completamente el final (algo enormemente habitual, por otro lado, en las adaptaciones de una historia a otro medio).

Para cualquier lector de King, es obvio que ignorando por completo el universo paralelo que había creado la película,* el escritor quiso dejar claro que esa era su historia, solo su historia y no la de Kubrick ni la de nadie más*. Por eso extraña tanto que la adaptación cinematográfica de esa secuela, que King concibió como una especie de oportunidad para reclamar lo que era suyo, esté plagada de referencias a la película de Kubrick y el hotel, de hecho, exista de nuevo.


Es obvio, por otro lado, que las referencias tenían que estar ahí para gustar al gran público. Mike Flanagan, el director, no es ajeno a adaptar clásicos de terror que indagan en los demonios familiares: suya es _La maldición de Hill House_, una de las grandes revelaciones televisivas de este año y que adaptaba la clásica novela de Shirley Jackson. Stephen King no dejó de lanzar halagos a esta serie siempre que tuvo oportunidad: "Esto es grandioso, parece la obra de un genio", tuiteó.

Así que es lógico que confiase en él a la hora de adaptar _Doctor sueño._ En una entrevista con _Entertainment Weekly_, Flanagan explicó: "La gran conversación que tuvimos con King es si podíamos hacer una buena adaptación de la novela manteniendo el universo que Kubrick había creado. Si esa conversación no hubiese salido como salió, no habríamos hecho la película. Le expliqué que quería adaptar su novela, pero introduciendo partes del hotel Overlook de Kubrick. Y nuestras propuestas fueron sorprendentemente bien recibidas. Salí de aquella conversación no solo con su permiso, sino con su apoyo".






El hombre y su obra: Stephen King durante la presentación de 'Doctor sueño', la segunda parte de 'El resplandor', que publicó en 2013.CORDON PRESS

Pero vamos por orden: ¿cómo empezó el desprecio mutuo entre King y Kubrick? A finales de los años setenta, *tras el fracaso en taquilla de Barry Lyndon (1975), Kubrick quería rodar una cinta que atrajese al público y se leyó varias novelas de terror pensando en una adaptación*. Nunca había hecho nada de ese género. La historia de una familia encerrada en un hotel aislado por la nieve le pareció interesante y decidió hacer una película, pero también introdujo profundos cambios en la trama. *El terror del que hablan las novelas de King es a menudo imposible de trasladar al cine*: es atávico, infantil y agreste, funciona como un reloj en el texto escrito, pero se desmorona en la pantalla.



> _*"La gran conversación que tuvimos con King es si podíamos hacer una buena adaptación de la novela manteniendo el universo que Kubrick había creado. Si esa conversación no hubiese salido como salió, no habríamos hecho la película"*_





Prueba de ello es que cuando King fue el guionista de su propia versión de _El resplandor_ (una miniserie para televisión en 1997), la visión de setos con forma de animal atacando a los protagonistas daba más risa que miedo. Kubrick es, sin embargo, un tipo frío y analítico más interesado en el significado que en la forma. Su versión de _El resplandor_ considera que los sentimientos, las motivaciones y el tormento interior de cada personaje son prescindibles en una película de terror que quiere dejar imágenes potentes y un discurso metálico y frío sobre la familia y la locura. Y no pasa nada: _El resplandor_ de King es una gran novela y _El resplandor_ de Kubrick es una gran película.

Si la rivalidad entre el genio de la literatura de terror y el genio del cine es llamativa es porque *King siempre ha sido un tipo bastante tranquilo que no se ha pronunciado demasiado sobre si le gustaban o no las adaptaciones de sus películas*. *¿Por qué El resplandor le tocó una fibra especial? Porque El resplandor era demasiado personal*. *Al igual que King, el protagonista era escritor. Al igual que King, el protagonista era alcohólico. De la película el escritor ha dicho que es “bonita, pero como un gran coche sin motor” y “el personaje de Jack Torrance no tiene arco argumental en la película: todo lo que hace es volverse más y más loco”.*

Kubrick tampoco se cortó a la hora de hablar de King. Pese a mostrar su admiración por la novela y dejar claro que le enganchó, en su día declaró a Vicente Molina Foix que no había leído ninguna otra novela de King y esto: “King no parece poner mucho mimo en la escritura. Creo que escribe una vez, lo lee, lo reescribe un poco y lo envía al editor. Parece más preocupado por la invención, que es lo que más le interesa”. Un comentario normal viniendo del perfeccionista más famoso de la historia del cine. Aquí va otro dardo: “Creo que en la novela King puso demasiado de eso que yo llamaría pseudopersonajes y pistas pseudopsicológicas”.

La publicación_ Hollywood Reporter_ se pregunta si _Doctor sueño_ podría suponer un acercamiento entre esos dos mundos irreconciliables, el universo de terrores coloridos y pesadillescos de King y la obra racional, fría y perfeccionista de Kubrick. Por ahora, Stephen King ya ha alabado públicamente la película _Doctor sueño_, que es mucho más de lo que nunca hizo con _El resplandor_. Claro que a Stephen King últimamente le gustan demasiadas cosas. Le encanta _It_. Le encanta _It 2_. La encanta _La maldición de Hill House_. Le encanta _Marianne_. Le encanta _La casa de papel_. Le encanta la nueva _Creepshow__._ Se ha puesto de moda vender series, libros o películas con la coletilla: "Stephen King lo ha alabado en Twitter". Tal vez deberían reestrenar _El resplandor_ con un gancho más poderoso e innovador que ninguno de esos halagos: "¡La película que Stephen King lleva odiando 40 años!".


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ha hecho un buen análisis, por no hablar de que el Kubrick quería hacer la jugada de Maradona en cada película. Más sobrevalorada que El Resplandor, es la de 2001. Menudo pestiñazo, siempre me duermo cuando el mono tira el hueso al cielo y me despierto cuando lo de las lucecitas.....no sé lo que pasa entre medias, porque las tres veces que la he visto me he quedado sobado en ese punto.
> 
> En cambio la de Eyes Wide Shut me parece muy buena.



Las de 2001 y sucesivas, en mi opinión, los libros le dan mil vueltas. Al menos hasta que al autor se le fue la pinza o lo que fuera que le pasó. Creo que es el tercero el último bueno.


----------



## kelden (4 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Cómo coj0nes puede cagar tantos libros??



Porque escribe siempre la misma novela. Leida una, leidas todas. Como Arturo Perez Reverte, por ejemplo.


----------



## kelden (4 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En la Masonería es un requisito creer en una inteligencia suprema, *el Gran Arquitecto del Universo.*



Exacto ... el Big Bang por ejemplo.


----------



## M. Priede (4 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...
> 
> La entrevista entera:
> 
> ...



Pues le doy la razón a Kubrick.


----------



## La treky del foro (4 Feb 2022)

A todos los que dicen que tiene un equipo de negros…
pues claro coño. Y hans zimmer tiene a los mejores a su alrededor y John Williams un puto equipo de copistas, de arreglistas, de orquestadores etc…

tienes 100 millones de dólares y te vas a poner a investigar cómo se hace una sangria en el word.
la marca stephen king genera valor y productos de calidad. Así funciona el arte moderno, los deportistas y to el puto dios que genere dinero.

si a el le presentan los boceto, los revisa, los da una vuelta y los pone su nombre…que coño creéis que hacen todos los demás?


----------



## La treky del foro (4 Feb 2022)

Es muy fácil de saber cuáles son suyas si has leído todas.
sus obsesiones están siempre ahí.

si metálica sacará un disco compuesto por unos imitadores lo sabría porque he escuchado sus lps millones de veces y tienen patrones rítmicos, armónicos, melódicos….etc…


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (4 Feb 2022)

La treky del foro dijo:


> A todos los que dicen que tiene un equipo de negros…
> pues claro coño. Y hans zimmer tiene a los mejores a su alrededor y John Williams un puto equipo de copistas, de arreglistas, de orquestadores etc…
> 
> tienes 100 millones de dólares y te vas a poner a investigar cómo se hace una sangria en el word.
> ...













Escritor fantasma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alas97 (4 Feb 2022)

eso si da miedo, el decorado es psicodélico con esos colores y geometrías.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Tiene un equipo entero de redactores.Él da indicaciones, corrige y retoca.
> 
> Googlea un poco, se hace desde la venta masiva de libros en el XIX.
> 
> Unos lo escriben y otro lo rubrica. No lo defiendo ni mucho menos, es una decepción enterarse de los que trabajan así.



Bueno, las ideas las tiene el...crees que un vídeo juego lo hace un solo tío? Una película la hace un solo tío? El director maneja el sonido, la cámara, etc, con sus propias manos?


----------



## lostsoul242 (4 Feb 2022)

El Resplandor es el mejor filme de terror psicologico que existe y punto .
A mi el libro me gusta pero no tiene nada que hacer con esa pedazo de obra maestra de pelicula , Kubrick ya se lo hizo un poco tambien a Arthur C Clarke con 2001 . Grandes novelas si , pero llevados a otro nivel cuando él las hizo peliculas . Es muy raro que pase eso , por lo general pasa al reves .

Ademas tampoco veo tantas diferencias , se salta la parte en la que la familia aun no esta aislada por la nieve y punto . Esa parte es basicamente S.K contandonos sus experiencias como ex-alcoholico , un coñazo vamos , porque lo hace en muchos de sus libros (sobre todo con el personaje de Callahan en Salem´s Lot y Torre Oscura 5,6,7)


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Yo cuando salió la novela , me esperé a ver la película y la espera mereció la pena. Lo mismo me ocurrió con el El Padrino de Mario Puzzo.

(Ironic mode off)


----------



## HaCHa (4 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues me gustaría documentarme más. Pensaba que eran algo así como semi-secretos, aunque algún evento han hecho en el Royal Albert Hall.
> Supongo que habrá una lista de todos esos grandes maestres de las logias gordas y si llevan 2 siglos explicando cosas también habrá unos buenos tochos que leer. A ver esa biblioteca masónica, quedo a la espera.



Os hacéis demasiadas pajas con el gremio de constructores gabacho ese.
Ya no pasa de ser una especie de club de campo con pintas rarunas.

En fin, esto sólo en castellano:











Xavier Molina: "Hay una tradición masónica que segrega a las mujeres; hoy en día es injustificable"


Empresario farmacéutico nacido en Girona hace 47 años, preside desde junio de 2018 la Gran Logia Simbólica Española (GLSE), la mayor de las organizaciones masónicas liberales de España.




www.20minutos.es








__





SNet: Entrevista a Michel Barrat, masón: Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia de Francia







antigua.solidaridad.net












Entrevista con Luciano Romoli, Gran Maestre Adjunto de la GRAN Loggia D'Italia






www.glse.org












Entrevista al Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia de Argentina - Diario Masónico


Entrevista al Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia de Argentina




www.diariomasonico.com












ENTREVISTA A UN MASÓN: Ramón Vidal, maestre de la logia masónica Res Pública. Boira, en Onda Cero. - ALEX GARCÍA- Reflexiones Personales - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de ALEX GARCÍA- Reflexiones Personales gratis. RAMÓN VIDAL es maestre de la logia Res Pública y miembro en activo de la gran logia Marenostrum de Barcelona. Con él hablamos de las luces y sombra... Programa: ALEX GARCÍA- Reflexiones Personales. Canal: Las...




www.ivoox.com








__





ENTREVISTA CON EL GRAN MAESTRE de la GRAN LOGIA SIMBOLICA DEL PARAGUAY, Carlos Alberto QUIÑONEZ


Muy Respetable Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia Simbolica del Paraguay, Hermano Carlos Alberto QUIÑONEZ, el mundo pasa por una temporada muy in...




cop16-es.blogspot.com








__





Entrevista con el Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia Regular de Portugal (Grande Loja Legal de Portugal), José Francisco Moreno


Muy Respetable Gran Maestro de la Grande Loja Legal de Portugal, Hermano José Francisco MORENO , el mundo pasa por una temporada muy intensa...




cop16-es.blogspot.com





Supersecreta, la sociedad esa, oiga.
Algo estarán tramando cuando no dan la cara sus grandes maestres.

En fin, si os interesara para algo que no fuera usarla de diana, sabríais que la masonería ya casi tiene la proyección y la solvencia de un videoclub de cintas VHS.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (4 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, las ideas las tiene el...crees que un vídeo juego lo hace un solo tío? Una película la hace un solo tío? El director maneja el sonido, la cámara, etc, con sus propias manos?



No estaría mal algo de transparencia, que en el libro figurase todo el equipo que ha participado con su nombre y puesto, como ocurre en el cine o en las discográficas.

Por mi parte me gustaría que así fuese, saber quién escribió realmente el bestseller de la famosa presentadora de tv, quién hizo la tesis del doctor, o quién maneja las cuerdas del presidente del gobierno.

Reconozco que hay gustos para todo, y que al igual que en el XIX, cuando el nombre de los ghostwriters era _vox pópuli _pero no vendían una mierda cuando publicaban por su cuenta, hoy los fans no quieren saber quién está detrás de cualquiera de sus ídolos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (4 Feb 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> La putada de Kubrick era que su forma de ser es pelma, muy realista(lo cual es bueno para las actuaciones y los planos de cámara y ambiente) pero esto te hace un puro de 2 horas lo que en otra situación duraría media hora de film
> 
> Luego hay películas suyas que tienen toques que me convencen: Full metal Jacket, por ejemplo, es bastante entretenida al principio, luego todo se vuelve más serio y no te dan ganas de seguir.
> 
> Naranja mecánica me gustó más de todas sus obras.



A mi la chaqueta metálica me parece sublime, como senderos de gloria. Cuestión de opiniones.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Feb 2022)

Ambos son dos grandes en lo suyo. El problema aquí son los fans, que no pueden dejar de ser fans y que la gente famosa no se coman las pollas les descoloca el canon.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Feb 2022)

Bingo, técnica ya usada por Lope de Vega hace 400 años, capaz de escribir una obra de teatro en una noche.


----------



## Nagare1999 (4 Feb 2022)

Ni un hilo sobre el resplandior sin esta maravilla:


----------



## Alberto Liberto (4 Feb 2022)

Kubrick es el típico friki raro asocial enfermo y puntilloso que en lo que se refiere a la dirección podríamos decir que es impecable pero que es conocido por hacer películas sin alma.

Las únicas que se salvan de toda su filmografía son el principio de la chaqueta metálica (copia del sargento de hierro) y Espartaco que investigando un poco supe que empezó a dirigirla cuando ya estaba medio hecha.

Pero claro eso explicárselo al Paco medio es como intentar explicarles en política la ley de hierro de los partidos políticos y que te contesten pero entonces a quién hay que votar?


----------



## esforzado (4 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La versión de Stanley Kubrick de _El resplandor_ me resulta mucho más difícil de evaluar



ya la evalúo yo... que no me resulta tan difícil decir que es una putísima mierda... como otras tantas... empezando por 2001...

con el buen material del que partía... me cago en su puta madre... uno de los mejores libros de king, si no el mejor...


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Feb 2022)

No he leído la novela. La película me gusta mucho.

Hace años me puse a leer una novela de Stephen King, una de esas del pistolero y las torres, y la dejé porque me parecía absurda.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Feb 2022)

La pelicula es una obra maestra absoluta, la 2 mejor cinta de terror junto al Exhorcista y cada vez que la veo me resulta hipnotica y descubro mas cosas.

Kubrick y Carpenter son mis directores fetiche


----------



## Linsecte2000 (4 Feb 2022)

Sobre el hilo: a mí la novela me gustó y la peli la he veyido varias veces y no me dice ná.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Porque tiene un ciento de "negros".
> 
> Muchos de los libros los revisa, da su toque y punto



Este tipo dudo mucho que utilice "negros", es así de prolífico, no hay más. Han habido muchos autores igual o más prolíficos que él a lo largo de la historia, y que han tenido que trabajar en condiciones mucho más penosas.


----------



## Roquete (4 Feb 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Kubrick es el típico friki raro asocial enfermo y puntilloso que en lo que se refiere a la dirección podríamos decir que es impecable pero que es conocido por hacer películas sin alma.
> 
> Las únicas que se salvan de toda su filmografía son el principio de la chaqueta metálica (copia del sargento de hierro) y Espartaco que investigando un poco supe que empezó a dirigirla cuando ya estaba medio hecha.
> 
> Pero claro eso explicárselo al Paco medio es como intentar explicarles en política la ley de hierro de los partidos políticos y que te contesten pero entonces a quién hay que votar?



No son películas sin alma, son películas con un alma cósmica en vez de un alma humana. Está claro que tenia una inteligencia superior a la normal y sus películas son muy "cerebrales" pero con un lenguaje cinematográfico poético muy especial. Lo que son es poco sentimentales.


----------



## El Juani (4 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No he leído la novela. La película me gusta mucho.
> 
> Hace años me puse a leer una novela de Stephen King, una de esas del pistolero y las torres, y la dejé porque me parecía absurda.



Tendrías que leer la novela, para mi está entre las 3 ó 4 mejores libros que ha escrito King, junto con It, Apocalipsis o El misterio de Salem's Lot. 

La Torre Oscura está también bien, aunque ahí hay más paja de la habitual. A mi personalmente me gustó aunque con sus matices.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> La pelicula es una obra maestra absoluta, la 2 mejor cinta de terror junto al Exhorcista y cada vez que la veo me resulta hipnotica y descubro mas cosas.
> 
> Kubrick y Carpenter son mis directores fetiche



Carpenter es más regulero, tienen cosas tremendas y otras cosas que son basura. Kubrick como cineasta está muy por encima de Carpenter.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (4 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No hay de qué. La entrevista íntegra es más que interesante, pero sí que me ha parecido oportuno trasladar esas palabras que King da sobre Kubrick, algo que por otra parte, no es nuevo. Y más cuando hay muchísima gente que comentan que la película es mejor que el libro en muchas cosas, apuntes con las que estoy en total desacuerdo.



Si alguien piensa eso es que no se ha leído el libro ni sabe de qué va.

Podríamos discutir si Blade Runner o el planeta de los simios son mejores las películas, partiendo de la base de que los libros, la idea que dan es buenísima en su tiempo, y las películas mejoran, vamos a decir, el entretenimiento, pero del resplandor no. 

Lo de ir al hotel es la gran oportunidad del protagonista para demostrar que ha superado el alcoholismo, es el hotel el que le obliga a hacer todo lo que hace. Es una novela de terror, no de violencia de género. Y como en cualquier película que sale jack Nicholson, él hace de Jack Nicholson y nada más, como cuando hade de Joker, luego vas a la de Nolan y ves al guaperas haciendo de Joker y te das cuenta de lo que es un actor de verdad, aunque sea una estrella.


----------



## loquesubebaja (4 Feb 2022)

Gran película y magna obra literaria.

De las pocas veces que la adaptación no desmerece del libro.

Por cierto hay continuación. Doctor sueño (también en serie).

aedito, no es serie, es película.

Se me ha cruzado el cable con la trilogía del sicopata del Smiley


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Feb 2022)

Me hizo gracia lo de las "logias gordas".

Hay que entender a estos chicos. Su ideología ha mutado a algo realmente tóxico y están meándoles en la cara todo el día en su círculo local de Podemos. Viven humillados, como los aliades que son. No pasa nada por acompañarles y dejar que se desahoguen un poco. 

Pero paso de ver todos esos vídeos de viejos maricas expulsados de los seminarios en los 70 porque no eran capaces ni de disimular un poco. Y mira que se ordenaron bujarrones en esa época...

Yo pedía algo serio, y casi me pone un vídeo de los Rotarios plantando árboles.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo ninguna. Sólo recuerdo que me pasé toda la película haciendo el esfuerzo de esperar a que hubiese alguna escena así.
> 
> Cuando aparecieron los títulos de crédito me quedé pasmado. A esa película le sobran dos horas de metraje.



Dijiste que el rey esta desnudo


----------



## Straton (4 Feb 2022)

De la adaptación para TV de dos capítulos en la que estuvo implicado muy directamente al menos según las fuentes promocionales que era mucho más fiel al libro supuestamente y que era una mierda pinchada en un palo no dice nada?


----------



## DDT (4 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Stephen King tiene medianías, porque con la cantidad de novelas publicadas, es prácticamente imposible sacar todo maravillas, pero el Resplandor escapa pero por mucho además, de sus mediocridades; es más se encuentra de lo más relevante de su toda su obra a mi parecer.
> 
> Lo que comenta King en su entrevista es más que una obviedad, dejando de lado que Kubrick sea o no un genio, que lo es, no quita un ápice de razón a lo expuesto en esas líneas de la susodicha entrevista.
> 
> También entiendo que es imposible trasladar a formato cine, toda la obra de El Resplandor.



Exacto. Tendría que haberla hecho en dos partes o tres, y la verdad habría perdido toda la gracia y no sería la obra maestra que es.
Tiene escenas buenísimas, la del niño corriendo con el triciclo por los pasillos, la de la puerta cuando quiere asesinar a la mujer, la de las niñas gemelas, la del protagonista hablando con el barman en un lugar imaginario tantas veces imitada, etc.
Kubrick es uno de los diez mejores directores de cine de todos los tiempos. King no está entre los diez mejores escritores ni de coña.


----------



## seven up (5 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No he leído la novela. La película me gusta mucho.
> 
> Hace años me puse a leer una novela de Stephen King, una de esas del pistolero y las torres, y la dejé porque me parecía absurda.



Totalmente de acuerdo, SK si no me equivoco, se puso a escribirla después de ver La muerte tenía un precio, lo que no dice es la cantidad de alcohol que tenía en sangre cuando estaba viéndola. La novela La Torre Oscura se parece a la película, lo mismo que un huevo a una castaña pero SK ahí si que no criticó a nadie y eso que la película costó una pasta con un buen reparto y una gran promoción.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No son películas sin alma, son películas con un alma cósmica en vez de un alma humana. Está claro que tenia una inteligencia superior a la normal y sus películas son muy "cerebrales" pero con un lenguaje cinematográfico poético muy especial. Lo que son es poco sentimentales.




Poco sentimentales?

Senderos de gloria es la mejor pelicula antibelica y antipsicopatas que he visto y una obra maestra absoluta y yo diria que su mejor obra maestra y tiene la tira.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (5 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Poco sentimentales?
> 
> Senderos de gloria es la mejor pelicula antibelica y antipsicopatas que he visto y una obra maestra absoluta y yo diria que su mejor obra maestra y tiene la tira.



Suscribo, no hay otra igual para exponer de verdad el absurdo de la guerra.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Feb 2022)

_Donald Trump era y es un loco narcisista. No se debe permitir que vuelva a ocupar un puesto de poder. El hombre es un peligro demostrado para el país que dice amar._

De este cerdo progre y seguramente marica y masón, no he leído una sola novela en mi vida ni pienso hacerlo. Como decía Josep Pla, un hombre que lee novelas con más de 35 años es un cretino.
Sin embargo la pelicula de Kubrick la he visto muchas veces y seguiré viéndola.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> _Donald Trump era y es un loco narcisista. No se debe permitir que vuelva a ocupar un puesto de poder. El hombre es un peligro demostrado para el país que dice amar._
> 
> De este cerdo progre y seguramente marica y masón, no he leído una sola novela en mi vida ni pienso hacerlo. Como decía Josep Pla, un hombre que lee novelas con más de 35 años es un cretino.
> Sin embargo la pelicula de Kubrick la he visto muchas veces y seguiré viéndola.




Pues en 4 milenio decian que curraba para la CIA y era de extrema derecha.

Pero realmente su perfil me parece de un enfermo mental y ademas era profundamente cocainomano.


----------



## seven up (6 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues en 4 milenio decian que curraba para la CIA y era de extrema derecha.
> 
> Pero realmente su perfil me parece de un enfermo mental y ademas era profundamente cocainomano.



Fiarte de lo que digan los del 4 milenio ya te vale. Cualquiera que haya leído un poco a SK, te puede decir que es todo lo contrario. 22.11.63 es una muestra por su obsesión demócrata por Kennedy.


----------



## Roquete (6 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Poco sentimentales?
> 
> Senderos de gloria es la mejor pelicula antibelica y antipsicopatas que he visto y una obra maestra absoluta y yo diria que su mejor obra maestra y tiene la tira.



Sentimentaloides o sentimentales en el sentido de forzar la emoción. La emoción en sus películas emana de una verdad bien captada.

Senderos de Gloria es una película increíble con un final que causa mucha emoción, pero no es sentimental en el sentido que Spilberg lo es. De hecho, es la razón de que Kubrick quisiera que Spielberg hiciera Inteligencia Artificial (aunque a mi me gustaría haber visto la versión hecha por él porque las verdades que alcanza en sus películas hacen las veces de una poesía que emociona con mayor sobriedad; cosa que a mí me gusta más).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Feb 2022)

Evidentemente Kubrick mejoró mucho una novela mediocre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tendrías que leer la novela, para mi está entre las 3 ó 4 mejores libros que ha escrito King, junto con It, Apocalipsis o El misterio de Salem's Lot.
> 
> La Torre Oscura está también bien, aunque ahí hay más paja de la habitual. A mi personalmente me gustó aunque con sus matices.
> 
> ...




Cierto desde 1990 Carpenter solo ha hecho mierda, pero de ahi hacia atras son todo peliculones. No llega a la maestria tecnica de Kubrick porque son bajo presupuesto vs. superproducciones como 2001 pero ahi queda.


----------



## Escuchadme (22 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tendrías que leer la novela, para mi está entre las 3 ó 4 mejores libros que ha escrito King, junto con It, Apocalipsis o El misterio de Salem's Lot.
> 
> La Torre Oscura está también bien, aunque ahí hay más paja de la habitual. A mi personalmente me gustó aunque con sus matices.
> 
> ...



King me gusta, pero me leí el misterio de Salem's Lot y no lo identifiqué con una grandísima novela. Aunque ahora que lo dices fue de lectura muy fácil.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sentimentaloides o sentimentales en el sentido de forzar la emoción. La emoción en sus películas emana de una verdad bien captada.
> 
> Senderos de Gloria es una película increíble con un final que causa mucha emoción, pero no es sentimental en el sentido que Spilberg lo es. De hecho, es la razón de que Kubrick quisiera que Spielberg hiciera Inteligencia Artificial (aunque a mi me gustaría haber visto la versión hecha por él porque las verdades que alcanza en sus películas hacen las veces de una poesía que emociona con mayor sobriedad; cosa que a mí me gusta más).




Kubrik nunca hubiese hecho mierdas lloronas para el lumpen como ET o la lista de schindler


----------



## Roquete (22 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Kubrik nunca hubiese hecho mierdas lloronas para el lumpen como ET o la lista de schindler



Digamos que AI es el ET de Kubrick, ¿cuál hubiera sido su "Lista de Shindler"? No sé si fe él quien dijo que donde Spielberg veía una historia de "superación" o de éxito humano, para él la 2da guerra mundial (holocausto incluido) era una historia de derrota de la humanidad.
Vamos, que de hacer una película acerca del holocausto hubiera hecho algo que te haría un nudo en la garganta.

Pero como dijo otro director -Haneke- tal vez el único tipo digno de película en relación a sucesos tan bárbaros son cosas como "La noche y la niebla" (o vicecersa) de Alain Resnais o "Shoah" de Claude Lanzmann.

Ese es el problema de Spielberg -uno de tantos, ¡jajaja!-, que le da pena el holocausto pero no lo llega a entender.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo que el degenerado de Tarantino.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Abr 2022)

No entiendo a los que os gusta la cosa, no se si es porque la banda sonora no es suya o por que, pero la detesto especialmente y es mi director fetiche.


----------



## Dan Daly (29 Abr 2022)

Todo eso ya se había contado hace muchos años.
Novedad cero.


----------



## Rescatador (29 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Digamos que AI es el ET de Kubrick, ¿cuál hubiera sido su "Lista de Shindler"? No sé si fe él quien dijo que donde Spielberg veía una historia de "superación" o de éxito humano, para él la 2da guerra mundial (holocausto incluido) era una historia de derrota de la humanidad.
> Vamos, que de hacer una película acerca del holocausto hubiera hecho algo que te haría un nudo en la garganta.
> 
> Pero como dijo otro director -Haneke- tal vez el único tipo digno de película en relación a sucesos tan bárbaros son cosas como "La noche y la niebla" (o vicecersa) de Alain Resnais o "Shoah" de Claude Lanzmann.
> ...



Mira el comentario que he puesto en el mensaje #39 de este mismo hilo.

Era uno de las películas que tenía pensada hacer. Me llama la atención el título que le iba a poner.


----------



## Murray's (29 Abr 2022)

Jack torrance es junto el Travis de " taxi driver" y el mismo jack nicholson en alguien voló sobre nido del cuco, las tres alma maters atiquenses...


----------



## Roquete (30 Abr 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí lo que me llama la atención de la película es que se llama El resplandor por el poder telepático que tiene el niño y que también posee el negro, que en la película no vale para nada, no se usa en ningún momento, y que cuando se usa, que lo hace el niño para llamar al negro, el negro lo único que hace es llevarse un hachazo en el pecho. Si quitas la subtrama de mierda de los poderes del niño, te queda exactamente la misma película pero con 10 minutos menos.



Cuidado, que la película juega con eso. En realidad no se sabe si hay poder telepático; el director está jugando contigo para que no sepas si se trata todo de algo sobrenatural o si simplemente tanto padre como hijo ven cosas (en su cabeza, nada sobrenatural). El padre como alcohólico y el hijo como niño maltratado por su padre; o ambos como personas que padecen psicósis.


----------



## Zoidberg (30 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Cuidado, que la película juega con eso. En realidad no se sabe si hay poder telepático; el director está jugando contigo para que no sepas si se trata todo de algo sobrenatural o si simplemente tanto padre como hijo ven cosas (en su cabeza, nada sobrenatural). El padre como alcohólico y el hijo como niño maltratado por su padre; o ambos como personas que padecen psicósis.



¿Y la madre? Esto es una visión suya si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Akira. (30 Abr 2022)

Así es:


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Cuidado, que la película juega con eso. En realidad no se sabe si hay poder telepático; el director está jugando contigo para que no sepas si se trata todo de algo sobrenatural o si simplemente tanto padre como hijo ven cosas (en su cabeza, nada sobrenatural). El padre como alcohólico y el hijo como niño maltratado por su padre; o ambos como personas que padecen psicósis.




No queda claro. Y ahi reside la gracia de la pelicula, de todas formas yo creo que la historia viniendo de donde viene su creador S.King es sobrenatural, de hecho el anterior conserje que habia en el hotel, también le ocurre lo mismo o similar que Torrance, el hotel está maldito simplemente .


----------



## socrates99 (30 Abr 2022)

Kubrik era un genio que nos puso en bandeja de plata de que va este mundo satánico.
Así le fue.


----------



## Satori (30 Abr 2022)

Stephen King ha renunciado a los derechos de sus cuentos cortos para que cineastas principiantes puedan usarlos en sus primeras pelis o cortos. King es un tipo sobre el que yo tenía hace años muchos prejuicios (escritor de bestsellers de terror sin mucho mérito) al que cada vez aprecio más como escritor y como persona.


----------



## Scire (30 Abr 2022)

Entre todas las novelas de Stephen King no suman una buena.

Pero como ha escrito tanto y tanto, entre tanta basura a veces el azar traza algo potable.

Lo mejor que tiene SK son las adaptaciones palomiteras, como Misery, El Resplandor, etc.

Creo que las novelas de SK tienen tantos cientos de páginas porque no sabe como cerrar las novelas. Todas acaban igual: en un baño de sangre sin ningún sentido. Creo que estira hojas y hojas para que la gente se aburra antes de leer finales tan mal cerrados.


----------



## Scire (30 Abr 2022)

Las que citas tienen la virtud de eso mismo, de ser más puras y no tanto un producto, luego se dan bien a película.

Pero insisto en lo mismo: me parecen muy mal acabadas. Disfrutas las ambientaciones, las ideas, incluso ciertas escenas costumbristas de esos pueblos que a él le gustan; pero SK no sabe acabar los libros sin un baño de sangre que no viene a nada. Cuando accedes a una de sus obras, puedes dar por seguro que acabarán en escenas gore, sin ninguna verdadera resolución.


----------



## Roquete (30 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No queda claro. Y ahi reside la gracia de la pelicula, de todas formas yo creo que la historia viniendo de donde viene su creador S.King es sobrenatural, de hecho el anterior conserje que habia en el hotel, también le ocurre lo mismo o similar que Torrance, el hotel está maldito simplemente .



Sí, pero creo que esto es parte de lo que cabreó a S. King. Pero claro, en el mundo real, si uno ve cosas, ¿cómo sabe que son ciertas, imaginaciones, fantasmas, etc?. Por eso la obra de Kubrick supera a la de King, porque tiene doble lectura y en ambas tiene sentido (el sentido que tendría para los propios protagonistas).


----------



## Murray's (30 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, pero creo que esto es parte de lo que cabreó a S. King. Pero claro, en el mundo real, si uno ve cosas, ¿cómo sabe que son ciertas, imaginaciones, fantasmas, etc?. Por eso la obra de Kubrick supera a la de King, porque tiene doble lectura y en ambas tiene sentido (el sentido que tendría para los propios protagonistas).




Kubrick simplemente en la película le da un toque a lo kubrick, común en su cine, juega con la psicología de sus personajes y recrea la obra de un escritor célebre en el sobrenatural , terror y fantasía como lo es S. King.

La gracia de la película es esa, jugar a dos bandas, dos grandes del cine y literatura se, juntan, aunque si lees la novela está más que claro que es una peli a lo poltergeit o la mansión encantada, aquí estamos ante un hotel de montaña embrujado lleno de espíritus, donde el conserje j torrance enloquece por esa posesión como en el exorcista e intenta matar a su hijo y esposa , en la película Kubrick juega con el alcohol, vemos que el sigue bebiendo ( aunque en la nnovela él está más que rehabilitado y eso hace pensar que no le funcionan las neuronas.. vemos la claustofobia, el encierro y aislamiento muy bien retratado por kubrick y eso hace dudar pero estamos ante un poltergeist en la montaña.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 May 2022)

¿ Cual era el significado ocultista de la escena de los dos maricones, el que se la chupa al disfrazado de conejo blanco?


----------



## Gouel (1 May 2022)

Ya... Por eso la miniserie que hicieron es una puta mierda. Por ser mucho más fiel a libro.
King es un escritor decente con los mejores inicios y peores finales de libros jamás creados.
Es asombroso como una y otra vez caga en el final todo lo que ha construido antes.


----------



## javac (1 May 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Porque se limita a escribir sin ton ni son. En su semi biografía "mientras escribo" dijo que era a la literatura como Mac Donalds a la gastronomía. Si el dice eso de sí mismo...
> 
> Por otro lado confiesa que se pone a escribir y de repente le llama el agente... "Tienes 15 días para entregar el libro" y lo finiquita sin ningún rubor. Sus finales son lo peor.
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta el cementerio de animales, mucho 

Cierto que soy más de Dean Koontz, hombre con peluca


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Kubrick cogió una novela de mierda y filmó otra película para la historia.
> 
> El Esteban Rey debería dar gracias a Dios de que un artista de ese calibre se basara en un libraco suyo aunque luego hiciese con él lo que le salió de los cojones, como debe ser en todo genio.



Kubrick pilló uno de los mejores libros de terror que te puedas echar a la jeta e hizo lo que hacen todos los directores, que es intentar resumirlo en dos horas.
No quita que sea un pedazo director, pero cambiar cosas sin sentido ni explicación que no varían la intensidad o ritmo del film te descoloca un poco.
Después de haber leído el libro la película me gusta menos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (2 May 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...
> 
> La entrevista entera:
> 
> ...



Joder, en esta foto, al lado de Kubrick Jack Nicholson parece hasta entrañable. El tipido amiguete que todo el mundo diría 'es tan buena persona'. Luego dicen que comparar esta feo, pero te sirve de referencia.


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Ya... Por eso la miniserie que hicieron es una puta mierda. Por ser mucho más fiel a libro.
> King es un escritor decente con los mejores inicios y peores finales de libros jamás creados.
> Es asombroso como una y otra vez caga en el final todo lo que ha construido antes.



No es por ser fiel al libro, es que depende en que manos caiga el film o la serie. King es tan prolífico que siempre va a salir algo bueno en película, aunque sea subjetivo.
Lo cierto es que, aún criticando otras obras suyas llevadas a la pantalla la que más le ha decepcionado es el Resplandor.


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

javac dijo:


> A mi me gusta el cementerio de animales, mucho
> 
> Cierto que soy más de Dean Koontz, hombre con peluca



Yo me he leído casi todo de King ( quitando lo más moderno) Sonámbulos es mi preferido, creo que tiene potencial para una serie en condiciones. 
Es curioso, primero veía la película y luego pensaba " a pesar de haberme espoileado brutalmente, esto en libro tiene que ser bestial", me han sorprendido más los libros después de ver las películas que al revés.


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Tiene un equipo entero de redactores.Él da indicaciones, corrige y retoca.
> 
> Googlea un poco, se hace desde la venta masiva de libros en el XIX.
> 
> Unos lo escriben y otro lo rubrica. No lo defiendo ni mucho menos, es una decepción enterarse de los que trabajan así.



Cierto.
Es como T. Edison, compraba inventos y luego les ponía su nombre retocando detalles.
En sus inicios creo que menos, pero la chota da lo que dá y sin gente detrás.... Bueno, que la maquinaria de hacer pasta no iba a dejar de lado la marca " King".


----------



## Arthas98 (2 May 2022)

La película es simple y llanamente mala, de las peores adaptaciones que he visto de un libro (creo que únicamente es peor Guerra mundial z)


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> La película me gusta. Tiene ambientaciones y escenas que son memorables, pero no cabe duda de que es una mala adaptación de la novela. King tiene razón en sus apreciaciones sobre Jack Nicholson y en sus opiniones sobre la película.
> 
> ...



Totalmente, detalles como las gemelas,, en realidad era una niña, los números de las habitaciones, cambiados porque sí. No se, pero a mi si no me diesen una explicación diría que se están burlando con esas memeces.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Eso que decía de que la película debería incluir más aspectos paranormales (no recuerdo exactamente que ponía, pero es lo que he venido a entender) es una equivocación garrafal.
> 
> La mayor parte de las películas que meten ese tipo de aspectos son una mierda y esta peli hecha de esa forma hubiera acabando siendo una peli de tercera muy probablemente. Stephen King no entiende que lo que funciona muy bien en el terreno de la imaginación no funciona tan bien cuando lo llevas a imagen porque sugerir bien (que es lo que normalmente da más miedo) en cine es realmente difícil.



Pero es que la película no da miedo. Es simplemente ellos haciendo nada durante el 90% de la película y de golpe se le va la cabeza y se pone a repartir hachazos... Durante todo el inicio y mitad de la película no logra construir atmósfera ni desarrollar personajes, únicamente gasta el tiempo.


----------



## Socom (2 May 2022)

Chocante el suelo ajedrezado en varias de sus películas.


----------



## Roquete (2 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Pero es que la película no da miedo. Es simplemente ellos haciendo nada durante el 90% de la película y de golpe se le va la cabeza y se pone a repartir hachazos... Durante todo el inicio y mitad de la película no logra construir atmósfera ni desarrollar personajes, únicamente gasta el tiempo.



A mucha gente sí le da miedo la película (me incluyo). Pero sería suficiente si logra producir inquietud (que es lo que busca). 

Si te parece que esta película es de ellos haciendo nada no quiero imaginar lo que dirías del cine de Erich Rohmer, Alan Resnais u otros ¡jajajaja! (no me río de tí...ya me dirás si el cine de estos otros te gusta o no).


----------



## Gouel (2 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Pero es que la película no da miedo. Es simplemente ellos haciendo nada durante el 90% de la película y de golpe se le va la cabeza y se pone a repartir hachazos... Durante todo el inicio y mitad de la película no logra construir atmósfera ni desarrollar personajes, únicamente gasta el tiempo.



Joder que no da miedo, solo el niño pedaleando por los pasillos ya da muy mal rollo.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> A mucha gente sí le da miedo la película (me incluyo). Pero sería suficiente si logra producir inquietud (que es lo que busca).
> 
> Si te parece que esta película es de ellos haciendo nada no quiero imaginar lo que dirías del cine de Erich Rohmer, Alan Resnais u otros ¡jajajaja! (no me río de tí...ya me dirás si el cine de estos otros te gusta o no).



Igual es que estoy demasiado desensibilizado, la verdad que a mí el cine no me provoca miedo. No he visto películas de esos directores si te soy sincero, si me recomiendas alguna en concreto y la encuentro la veo.


----------



## imaginARIO (2 May 2022)

Lo que todos esperábamos al visitar un hilo con la palabra Playboy:


----------



## Roquete (2 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Igual es que estoy demasiado desensibilizado, la verdad que a mí el cine no me provoca miedo. No he visto películas de esos directores si te soy sincero, si me recomiendas alguna en concreto y la encuentro la veo.



Bueno, tienes suerte. A mí, todavía hoy, cuando veo la cara del fotograma de El Exorcista (que un forero tiene como avatar, por cierto) me produce impresión. Y sentí mucho miedo con "El proyecto de la Bruja de Blair" (no te rías de mí...al menos, mi miedo me hace disfrutar las mejores películas de terror).

No sé si te gustarán las películas de esos directores, pero antes de recomendarte alguna hemos de concertar nuestras ideas porque a lo mejor te referías a otra cosa.

Cuando decías que en la película no ocurre nada ¿te refieres a que al estar ocurriendo en sus cabezas en realidad no está pasando nada o a que sus idas y venidas con los "fantasmas" (o lo que sean) son nada?


----------



## PEPEYE (2 May 2022)

Me parece interesante un documental emitido en Netflix llamado "Mi amigo Kubrick"


----------



## luron (2 May 2022)

Curioso artículo. Se agradece.

Mi primera aproximación al universo de Stephen King fue con la película "Carrie", que está en mi top 20 de mejores películas de la historia.

Después leí el libro y me pareció muy denso, pero no por su extensión, sino porqur es de lectura complicada (saltos temporales y exhaustivo detalle descriptivo, lo cual es muy típico de este escritor).

Ya después leí varios libros más, siendo mis favoritos El misterio de Salem's Lot y El umbral de la noche (aún guardo en la memoria algunos de sus relatos cortos que me parecieron francamente buenos).

Las adaptaciones cinematográficas de sus libros son como una montaña rusa: algunas muy buenas películas, otras regularcillas (porque han desaprovechado un poco a lo tonto una buena trama) y otras una completa basura que no hay por donde cogerlas.

Dejando a un lado si son fieles o no a sus libros, para mí son peliculones estos:

Carrie.
Misery.
Cujo.
La zona muerta.
Cuenta conmigo.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (2 May 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Muy interesante sobre todo cosas que dice sobre Kubrick...
> 
> La entrevista entera:
> 
> ...



cuando acabó De rodar odisea dejó de volar.


----------



## valensalome (2 May 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> Kubrick cogió una novela de mierda y filmó otra película para la historia.
> 
> El Esteban Rey debería dar gracias a Dios de que un artista de ese calibre se basara en un libraco suyo aunque luego hiciese con él lo que le salió de los cojones, como debe ser en todo genio.



¿has leído la historia corta " montado en la bala"?, entre genios es normal que haya disputas


----------



## valensalome (2 May 2022)

luron dijo:


> Curioso artículo. Se agradece.
> 
> Mi primera aproximación al universo de Stephen King fue con la película "Carrie", que está en mi top 20 de mejores películas de la historia.
> 
> ...



que "fácil" hacer una película "robando" la genialidad de otro, por eso hay muchas basados en sus novelas que son un truño, en cualquier caso artes distintos , por eso cuando el maestro kubrick hizo el resplandor hizo una gran película, pero buenas son tambíen cadena perpetua, cuenta conmigo. .por que cuando un buen director coge una gran obra puede producirse una buena simbiosis


----------



## valensalome (2 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Ha hecho un buen análisis, por no hablar de que el Kubrick quería hacer la jugada de Maradona en cada película. Más sobrevalorada que El Resplandor, es la de 2001. Menudo pestiñazo, siempre me duermo cuando el mono tira el hueso al cielo y me despierto cuando lo de las lucecitas.....no sé lo que pasa entre medias, porque las tres veces que la he visto me he quedado sobado en ese punto.
> 
> En cambio la de Eyes Wide Shut me parece muy buena.



completamente de acuerdo, a veces mezclamos, queremos que todo lo que haga uno sea igual de bueno, ..a mi también me parece aburrida la odisea, y no he visto ni lydon, ni el telefono , ni lolita..no me atraparon, pero es que este tio ha hecho atraco perfecto, espártaco, la naranja mecánica, eyes wide shut, la chaqueta metalica


----------



## luron (2 May 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> que "fácil" hacer una película "robando" la genialidad de otro, por eso hay muchas basados en sus novelas que son un truño, en cualquier caso artes distintos , por eso cuando el maestro kubrick hizo el resplandor hizo una gran película, pero buenas son tambíen cadena perpetua, cuenta conmigo. .por que cuando un buen director coge una gran obra puede producirse una buena simbiosis



Efectivamente cadena perpetua es muy buena, pero se aleja un poco de de lo que es lo típico del "universo King".

Las películas malas y algunas mediocres fallan en que el guionista hace lo que le sale de los huevos y crea una porquería.
Ejemplo: Los chicos del maíz. Empieza bien y bastante fiel al relato corto y después se convierte en un sinsentido absoluto. 

Hicieron una adaptación para TV (no recuerdo de qué año) que es muchísimo más fiel a la historia original y por supuesto mejor que la peli de Linda Hamilton.

Mucha gente me dice que Cujo la tengo sobrevalorada, pero curiosamente acabo de leer que Stephen King tiene muy buena opinión de ella. Dejando a un lado el tema del guión, esa película tuvo que suponer un grandísimo esfuerzo técnico y humano (en esa película no hay ningún efecto digital, es todo artesanal). Os recomiendo que veáis el making of.


----------



## Arthas98 (2 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, tienes suerte. A mí, todavía hoy, cuando veo la cara del fotograma de El Exorcista (que un forero tiene como avatar, por cierto) me produce impresión. Y sentí mucho miedo con "El proyecto de la Bruja de Blair" (no te rías de mí...al menos, mi miedo me hace disfrutar las mejores películas de terror).
> 
> No sé si te gustarán las películas de esos directores, pero antes de recomendarte alguna hemos de concertar nuestras ideas porque a lo mejor te referías a otra cosa.
> 
> Cuando decías que en la película no ocurre nada ¿te refieres a que al estar ocurriendo en sus cabezas en realidad no está pasando nada o a que sus idas y venidas con los "fantasmas" (o lo que sean) son nada?



Cuando me refiero que no ocurre nada quiero decir que ni la trama está avanzando ni tampoco logra desarrollar los personajes. La primera mitad de la película como poco son planos largos que no aportan a la historia de ninguna forma ¿Visualmente puede estar bien? Sí, pero mi sensación es que más de la mitad de la película se puede recortar y no perdería la historia. En contraste por ejemplo tengo Alien, que tiene un desarrollo al principio también muy largo y en gran parte de la primera parte la trama como tal no avanza, pero a mí me da la sensación que los personajes logran desarrollarse, ves cómo son, sus personalidades, logra que conectes con ellos (y visualmente también logra escenas muy conseguidas) En el Resplandor no me da esa sensación, simplemente pasan los minutos para que kubrick se recree Visualmente y ya al final decide que pasen cosas.


----------



## Roquete (3 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Cuando me refiero que no ocurre nada quiero decir que ni la trama está avanzando ni tampoco logra desarrollar los personajes. La primera mitad de la película como poco son planos largos que no aportan a la historia de ninguna forma ¿Visualmente puede estar bien? Sí, pero mi sensación es que más de la mitad de la película se puede recortar y no perdería la historia. En contraste por ejemplo tengo Alien, que tiene un desarrollo al principio también muy largo y en gran parte de la primera parte la trama como tal no avanza, pero a mí me da la sensación que los personajes logran desarrollarse, ves cómo son, sus personalidades, logra que conectes con ellos (y visualmente también logra escenas muy conseguidas) En el Resplandor no me da esa sensación, simplemente pasan los minutos para que kubrick se recree Visualmente y ya al final decide que pasen cosas.



Tendría que verla de nuevo para porque no recuerdo que me sobren planos ni se me haga larga (una historia se cuenta no solo con lo que dices de los personajes si no con el tipo de planos, con la edición, con los escenarios, la perspectiva, etc. es decir, hay elementos inmóviles que también van contando o "vistiendo" una historia).

Tal vez, si recortas, nunca podría transmitir la presencia del hotel y el tiempo especial creado por el "no tener nada que hacer ni lugar al que ir". 

En Alien, yo diría que la parte en la que la trama "avanza" menos, no tiene realmente desarrollo de personajes, que no entra hasta que empieza a avanzar la trama.
Pero la película, como tal, gracias a cada elemento que se va mostrando, avanza (se desarrolla) sin piedad hacia un sentimiento, un interés, etc.


----------



## Arthas98 (3 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tendría que verla de nuevo para porque no recuerdo que me sobren planos ni se me haga larga (una historia se cuenta no solo con lo que dices de los personajes si no con el tipo de planos, con la edición, con los escenarios, la perspectiva, etc. es decir, hay elementos inmóviles que también van contando o "vistiendo" una historia).
> 
> Tal vez, si recortas, nunca podría transmitir la presencia del hotel y el tiempo especial creado por el "no tener nada que hacer ni lugar al que ir".
> 
> ...



Ahí es donde quería yo llegar. Esos planos que dices que cuentan la historia, yo no los veo en El resplandor. No me transmiten nada, son visualmente atractivos pero considero que fallan totalmente en su propósito. Y teniendo en cuenta que hay 0 desarrollo de los personajes (Jack es un capullo violento desde el principio, no desciende poco a poco a la locura, simplemente es un desgraciado aborrecible que en un momento dado hace click y pilla un hacha, no hay gradación) la película no se sostiene. 
Obviamente es lo que a mí me transmite, si a tí te ha llegado la historia pues perfecto.


----------



## gilmour38 (3 May 2022)

A mí me gusta más la versión europea, que cuenta con 20 minutos más de metraje y Kubrick cortó el final de la película. Para mí, un error


----------



## Roquete (3 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Ahí es donde quería yo llegar. Esos planos que dices que cuentan la historia, yo no los veo en El resplandor. No me transmiten nada, son visualmente atractivos pero considero que fallan totalmente en su propósito. Y teniendo en cuenta que hay 0 desarrollo de los personajes (Jack es un capullo violento desde el principio, no desciende poco a poco a la locura, simplemente es un desgraciado aborrecible que en un momento dado hace click y pilla un hacha, no hay gradación) la película no se sostiene.
> Obviamente es lo que a mí me transmite, si a tí te ha llegado la historia pues perfecto.



Por supuesto, si una película a uno no le llega, no pasa nada.

¿Te han gustado otras de Kubrick?

Por cierto, claro, te falta el haber sentido miedo (que es un relleno muy importante) y cierta jocosidad (bueno, tal vez esa sí la sentiste con el personaje de Jack, que hace y dice unas cosas que son tremendas...y esa cara del final, cuando aparece congelado ¡jajaja!).


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (3 Nov 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo no recuerdo ninguna. Sólo recuerdo que me pasé toda la película haciendo el esfuerzo de esperar a que hubiese alguna escena así.
> 
> Cuando aparecieron los títulos de crédito me quedé pasmado. A esa película le sobran dos horas de metraje.



O está hecha la miel para la boca del asno.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (3 Nov 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> Buen hilo.
> 
> La película me gusta. Tiene ambientaciones y escenas que son memorables, pero no cabe duda de que es una mala adaptación de la novela. King tiene razón en sus apreciaciones sobre Jack Nicholson y en sus opiniones sobre la película.
> 
> ...



Carencias de la película!?!?

Iros a tomar porculo!

Vuestro cerebro si que tiene carencias.

La película, entre otras muchas cosas, le sirvió a Kubrik para revelar el rodaje fake del Moon landing.

El que sepa, que entienda.

Que de gracias King de que utilizara su novelucha mediocre para ello.

Igual que aprovechó otra novelilla mediocre, Traumnovelle, para Ais Güait Sat.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Nov 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> O está hecha la miel para la boca del asno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



Al humo lo llaman miel ahora.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2022)

Nunca me ha dado miedo ni siquiera desasosiego. No entiendo por qué la encumbran tanto. Si acaso la escena de la vieja en la bañera da mucho repelús pero en peores plazas hemos toreado  

Lo del resplandor del crío, que da nombre a la novela y película, está infrautilizado, no es parte central de la trama, no sirve siquiera como contrapunto a la influencia del hotel; solo sirve para pedir ayuda extrasensorial al tío aquel para que nada más aparecer va Jack y se lo cepilla. No he leído la novela y no sé si tiene más miga; tampoco sé si el papel del sensitivo aquel (era un negro?) en la novela tiene más cuerpo. Ese efecto de cargarse a alguien inesperadamente antes de que tenga un peso en el discurrir de la historia solo se lo vi antes a Hitchcock en Psicosis con mucho mejor acierto.

Alien o El exorcista son mucho más malrolleras de lejos


----------



## Abrojo (3 Nov 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> La película es simple y llanamente mala, de las peores adaptaciones que he visto de un libro (creo que únicamente es peor Guerra mundial z)



Pero creo que WWZ estaba menos enfocada en la biografía de un personaje concreto y tenía mucho más alcance por lo que había que limitarla a contarla desde la perspectiva de un protagonista


----------

